# question about Carlo Gesualdo sacred works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I did read a book on Gesualdo, and notice the editor mention his sacred works 2 book
publish in 1603, entitled '' sacrae cantiones liber secundus''. So i supposed this is his book 2 of his sacred work.The cd on harmonia mundi conducted by vocalconsort Berlin whit mister James Wood.

But i allready had his sacred music for 5 voices on naxos, so i guess this is book 1?

Since the song , have not the same vocal work, it's different then the one on naxos.
So do i have his complete sacrae cantiones?

*Is the naxos book1 of his sacrae cantiones*?

By the way this new record i have is delightfull, it said the missing part of the bassus and sextus
were re-construct since they were lost?

That about it:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

the Naxos of Gesualdo sacred music for fives voice is liber primus , the liber secundus is the other book of sacred music , jeez i feel like an imbecil, i just read it in the book i have on Gesualdo.The difference is liber primus is for 5 voices the liber secundus is for 6 or 7 voices.Big difference..


----------

